# Calvinism Debate (DVD, VHS, Audio CD)



## Michael (Mar 5, 2005)

I keep seeing this on ebay. Has anyone checked it out? Here's the description...


Set Prices For Calvinism: A Debate "“ DVD- $11, VHS- $12, Audio CD- $7.50

100% Satisfaction Guarantee Or YOUR MONEY BACK!!!
Either this is the best, most balanced debate you've ever seen/heard on Calvinism or your money back- NO QUESTIONS ASKED!!!
Here are just a few of the comments left about the DVD in May 2004 (check out my feedback comments)-
"Lively and informative debate. Highly recommended. Thank you "

"Great Points On Both Sides (A+++)Highest Recommendation"

"Good Product. Packaged well! Good value for the amount of knowledge!"

"Quick arrival, good DVD quality, excellent overall"

"AWESOME SELLER-THE BEST! WONDERFUL SERVICE &amp;amp; ALL-AROUND GREAT PERSON GOD BLESS !"

"Excellent quality DVD. Very well done. Great debate. Quickly shipped. A+++"

"DVD is very good quality, fast shipping, thank you"

"Excellent Service - Great Debate - Highly Recommend This Seller"

"THANKS! GREAT DVD AS DESCRIBED!"

---------------------

WHO- Click on the links below to see the full Academic Credentials of the Four Professors in this debate. Each team in the debate features one Biblical scholar and one theologian/philosopher. This allows for a wide range of issues, both Scriptural and philosophical/theological to be expertly addressed. These men are passionate about this topic and it comes through in the very LIVELY and fun nature of this debate!

The men in this debate are serious scholars, not emotive, jargon-slinging hacks. These scholars publish with the world´s leading publishers (Oxford Univ. Press, Univ.of Notre Dame Press, Baker Academic Press, IVP, etc.) Also, these 4 scholars represent two of the largest Seminaries in the United States. (All the scholars have recently published books on Calvinism, including the Calvinists listed above having published multiple books with R.C. Sproul, John Piper, and other noted Reformed Thinkers.)

Arminians/Wesleyans: (From Asbury Theological Seminary)
Dr. Jerry Walls- http://ats.wilmore.ky.us/about/staff/bios/walls_j.shtml
Dr. Joe Dongell- http://ats.wilmore.ky.us/about/staff/bios/dongell_j.shtml

Calvinists: (From Southern Baptist Theological Seminary)
Dr. Bruce Ware- http://www.sbts.edu/schools-current/theology/faculty/WareBruce.php
Dr. Thomas R. Schreiner- http://www.sbts.edu/schools-current/theology/faculty/SchreinerThomas.php 

WHAT- Great Debate Covering The Key Issues; Lot's of Interaction Between the Participants (also interactive Q&amp;amp;A with audience); Great Concluding Comments Section of the DVD

WHEN/How Long- This Debate is over 2 hours long and took place in April 2001.

WHERE- 1000 people turned out on a Friday night in Lexington, KY

WHY- This is a key issue that covers many important factors including how we view God, how we read the Bible, human freedom, etc.

VIDEO- Professionally Recorded on Digital Video, Utilizing 3 Different Cameras For Multiple Vantage Points

Free Extras Included- 1. Program from the Debate, Including Key Word Glossary/Definitions 2. Voting Tallies (From Balloted Voting Taken the Night of the Debate- Find out 'Who Won') 3. DVD is broken down into multiple chapters for watching (or re-watching) select portions of the debate
---------------------------------
Calvinism: A Debate- is also available on E-Bay in: 
VHS Format - $12 
2 Audio CD's- $7.50


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 5, 2005)

I believe I have seen it, and if I remember correctly, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 9, 2005)

This link was originally posted by *Wymer168* in the U2 thread but it fits here. Regarding David Cloud's Calvinism "Debate"
http://www.wayoflife.org/streaming/audio/calvinism-debate.html

For those familiar with Cloud, does he not distort and misrepresent Calvin and the DoG? (He states there can be no such thing bc there are so many varieties it can never be nailed down. Or has anyone but me sloughed through this "debate"?


----------



## Michael (Mar 9, 2005)

I tried to make it to the end.

 Please forgive Mr. Cloud, Lord. He knows not what he says.


----------



## john_Mark (Mar 9, 2005)

I've got this debate. I thought Walls put forth the basic misrepresentations of Calvinism. I am not a fan of Walls debate "style" either. Walls puts forth mostly philosophical constructs while the Calvinists used Scripture and this was pointed out during the debate.


----------



## Michael (Mar 9, 2005)

Mark,
Would you say that the Calvinist argument had a presuppositional flavor, or was that a non-issue since it was a debate between Christians?


----------



## john_Mark (Mar 9, 2005)

It's been a while since I listened to it so I don't recall. The Calvinists were basically defending their views exegetically. However, the Arminians did presuppose that their Calvinistic strawmen were correct. 

A friend of mine has read the book "Why I Am Not An Arminian" by the same guys and says that they did not misrepresent Calvinism in the book. I haven't read it though.


----------



## govols (Mar 11, 2005)

Michael,

Totally off topic, but do you know, what is her name, Diana DeGarmo? Just seeing if the Snellville test is actually true.


----------



## Michael (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Michael,
> 
> Totally off topic, but do you know, what is her name, Diana DeGarmo? Just seeing if the Snellville test is actually true.


Nope. I only go to church in Snellville (live up the road in Lawrenceville). But I'll tell you who's about to steal her local fame: Louis Williams of South Gwinnett HS in Snellville. He's the #1 high school basketball player in the nation. He'll most likely be in the NBA next year.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john_Mark_
> It's been a while since I listened to it so I don't recall. The Calvinists were basically defending their views exegetically. However, the Arminians did presuppose that their Calvinistic strawmen were correct.
> 
> A friend of mine has read the book "Why I Am Not An Arminian" by the same guys and says that they did not misrepresent Calvinism in the book. I haven't read it though.



No, the "Why I Am Not An Arminian" book was not written by any of the guys in that debate. The book was written by Robert Peterson and Michael Williams (both guys from Covenant Seminary in St. Louis).

However, the two Arminians in the debate, Jerry Walls and Joe Dongell, did write the "Why I Am Not A Calvinist" book, about a year after the debate.

(By the way, even though I am a 5-point Calvinist, a WCF adherent, and PCA-friendly, I was very much *not* impressed with Peterson's and Williams' anti-Arminian book. In my opinion, they give up WAY too much ground to the Arminians. I haven't finished the book yet, but already they have conceded the idea that the church was pretty much semi-Pelagian until Augustine, and they tacitly deny supralapsarianism.)

In Christ,
Joseph


----------

